# Atlantic City Fishing help..



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

We're heading to Atlantic City this weekend to try our luck with the slots. Should I bring my fishing gear? Is there a fishing hole on the boardwalk?

Gambling and fishing... what a combo. :beer:

Thanks for your help.

GF


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Check out ACfishing.com or go over to Riptide B&T in Brigantine for more up to date info


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

Caught 3 tog between 12" - 16" off T jetty in AC last weekend. (Kept the 16" one for dinner let the other two go.) A GIANT ( like 38 pounds giant) bass was caught last week in a spot around here, though if you ask me, that was just some weird luck, water is still way too warm yet.

if i had my choice though (and a boat ) i'd be in the backbays right now. It's beautiful this time of year and great fishing.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*just another jerk*

ceo guy- nasty & uncalled for -- wtf is wrong with you?!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*To all who post on this portion of the site*

I will say this ONE time and ONE time only. Pesronal attacks like this will not be tolerated and your posts WILL be deleted. This is your ONE and ONLY warning.


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

Hit the AC Jetty today 3-sunset. Snapper size blues and tog being caught . All i had for bait was some clam so skates and sandsharks were all i could catch. Tried plugging no luck. Tried a jighead with a Gulp saltwater worm and caught a couple snappers .


----------



## mike907 (Jan 7, 2004)

*North End of AC*

At the north end of the boardwalk there's an inlet that seems to have a couple people fishing from it. Never have tried myself, looks a little high off the water but I always see people up there trying...Probably get blues and stripers if the water temp cooperates....There was an article in the Press of Atlantic City about it once. They say you can see some monster bass swim through there at the right time of year....


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

mike907 said:


> At the north end of the boardwalk there's an inlet that seems to have a couple people fishing from it. Never have tried myself, looks a little high off the water but I always see people up there trying...Probably get blues and stripers if the water temp cooperates....There was an article in the Press of Atlantic City about it once. They say you can see some monster bass swim through there at the right time of year....



Thats the Absecon Inlet and its system of jetties with the t-jetty starting at the entrance of the Inlet on A.C. side and Brigantine South Jetty on the other side. Both very outstanding for all Species of fish..


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

fishinmama said:


> ceo guy- nasty & uncalled for -- wtf is wrong with you?!



Who and What caused this outburstopcorn:?


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

It must've been bad for "mama" to say WTF 
and if she got mad you can bet the person had it coming....

Glad to know it got deleted, before it got out of hand.......

*Latin Good Old Boys Club* opcorn:
No membership needed, No pictures needed and all welcome


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*well*

Some comments were made and it was nipped in the bud.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks JP!
it was a personal attack (one of several) on another forum member & had absolutely NOTHING to do with the content of the thread.
it was vicious & malicious & 
I SALUTE RUDDEDOGG FOR TAKING CARE OF IT AS PROMPTLY AS HE DID!!!!! thanks Dogg!
:beer::beer::fishing::fishing:
like the new dog avatar too, Dogg, kinda looks like Disney's Pluto on crack!


----------



## mike907 (Jan 7, 2004)

*that's Where it is?!?*

That's where the T Jetty is? Wow, what was I thinking, I was looking for it south of the Taj, not that I was looking that hard...


----------



## Willie in NEPA (Mar 13, 2007)

I never knew where it was either, heard about it many a times..........:fishing:


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

*Back to the original question*

I myself am thinking of taking the same trip to AC this weekend. How did your trip turn out Gone fishing?


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

Thanks for the replies. Unfortunately, I was tied down to the blackjack tables at the Taj and Caesar. I'll be heading up there again in late Nov though. Hopefully I'll be able to post a catching report then.

Thanks again,

GF


----------

